# Exercise Ball for Balance and Strength



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone here used an exercise/physio ball with their dogs for strength-building for agility (or in general)?

It's something the training facility where I'm starting agility with Tara recommended for core strength in the pups. They require at least one introductory level class at their facility and they introduced the exercise ball in the one we took, "Basic Shaping". I've started using it with Tara at home a bit, but was wondering if anyone had any tips/pointers or comments on it. We've worked with just her front paws up on the ball and rocking it a bit to make her work to keep her balance and also lifting her whole body on the ball and either standing or in a down. I'll try to get some video this week and post it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My current agility instructor has become a believer in this, starting out the new puppies on them! You can see the exercise ball right behind these students, they just finished their initial introduction to the balls..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think one of the other reasons 'the Ball' is good is we can use it to strenghten and help our dogs with their balance inside the house if we just have a few minutes to work with them on a busy day.

Way too many agility dogs I see at trials only go to a weekly class, and trials, otherwise living in the house/yard the rest of the time. Not really ideal as far as a good fitness regime.

Clean Run: Get on the Ball Two DVD

That's a DVD so people can start training at home.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

That makes sense. I'm glad to know that your trainer also recommends using the ball. I think part of that DVD made it to youtube: 




Tara really likes the ball so I won't have any trouble working with her on it for a few minutes every day. Last night I couldn't get her OFF the ball. LOL. I think I'm going to look into getting one of the Egg-shaped or peanut balls, because I just have a regular sized one and she doesn't really fit very well standing/laying on it.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I bought the DVD set and watched the first two discs while exercising on the elliptical. Then I started with Yoda. My problem is that I bought an inexpensive peanut ball and the shape isn't right (too much of a dip between the two halves) and my own round ball is a little too small.

IMO, the egg shaped balls are the best.

Yoda will do anything for food, so he got used to it really fast. The only problem is that I end up feeding him more than a meal's worth of kibble during a session!

I have to invest in a new ball but will probably have to wait until the beginning of June, so I think that I will go ahead and get one big enough for India too.

~Kristin


----------

